# Tired and winded even after a slight exertion



## debodun (May 26, 2016)

I can't believe how deconditioned I became over this past winter. Even walking up the stairs leaves me winded for 5 minutes. Even since I had cataract surgery in December, that all I want to do is sleep. Spent a month after the surgery in bed, just getting up to use the bathroom, eat, and check my email and do a little Web surfing. Put on 20 pounds. Setting up for my annual lawn sale took me twice as long this year because I had to stop and rest so often - back, hips, knees and ankles very painful on exertion added to being out-of-breath. I told my doctor what was happening and she just blew me off saying in effect "You have to start expecting these things as you age." and suggested I try to lose the weight, but how can I lose weight when clicking a mouse is getting to be an effort?


----------



## exwisehe (May 26, 2016)

You do NOT have to start expecting these things as you age!  Tell your doctor you are going to fight it.  That's what I did.  I will not tell my age, but I began a program to fight the vicissitudes of life keeping me from doing what I like.  (I will not see 70 again)

I am not a doctor, but I found that exercise helps me feel better, with more energy, vitality, and helps ward off the aches and pains of the stresses of life.  It also helps me fight off the effects of sleep apnea, which I was diagnosed with 12 years ago (I now love my 4th machine, a Respironics System One Bipap). If you have not had a sleep test, I would recommend you get one.  Deprived sleep is one of the worst enemies of keeping a healthy lifestyle.

I try to play golf (my partner is 94 and still plays a good game) a couple of times a month, ride my bicycle 50 or 60 miles per week, walk my dog twice daily, and try to stay active, especially church. (where I am involved in several servant positions).  My experience has been that if a person goes on visitations (to places such as nursing homes, hospitals, etc) that instead of ministering to others, oftentimes you are the one who gets ministered to, because in my case, I saw that others were in a more confined state than I was, yet they often maintained a great outlook on life.

Good luck, and get out more, try to be a servant to others and you will feel much better.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly debodun...  and it's odd that a doctor would blow you off that way.   Weight gain and fatigue with shortness of breath could be nothing, but it also could be something.   Do you have swelling in your feet?  Do you need to sit up to sleep..?   Do you have a cough?   All these things need to be reported..   Hope you can get back to feeling better..  I don't believe people should be told to "grin and bear it"  You shouldn't have to feel this way..


----------



## Bobw235 (May 26, 2016)

debodun said:


> I can't believe how deconditioned I became over this past winter. Even walking up the stairs leaves me winded for 5 minutes. Even since I had cataract surgery in December, that all I want to do is sleep. Spent a month after the surgery in bed, just getting up to use the bathroom, eat, and check my email and do a little Web surfing. Put on 20 pounds. Setting up for my annual lawn sale took me twice as long this year because I had to stop and rest so often - back, hips, knees and ankles very painful on exertion added to being out-of-breath. I told my doctor what was happening and she just blew me off saying in effect "You have to start expecting these things as you age." and suggested I try to lose the weight, but how can I lose weight when clicking a mouse is getting to be an effort?



Agree with what others have said already.  Doctor should not have just blown you off like this.  I can relate to what you're saying.  A few years ago before losing weight, I was in a similar state.  I started walking more and watching my diet.  The weight came off gradually and I felt so much better.  I found that counting steps was helpful in the beginning.  It was a daily challenge to see how many I could do.  I wish you luck, but don't just accept that this is how it has to be just because you're older now.


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2016)

I did have a sleep test done and the results were "inconclusive" but that I may have "very mild sleep apnea". I got a CPAP device anyway and used it about 6 months without any appreciable improvement, so I stopped using it about 5 months ago. It was uncomfortable and a pain to clean it all the time. 

My doctor is a young, bouncy thing and her waist is about as big around as my wrist. She probably thinks anyone with a BMI over 15 is obese. She says there's nothing wrong with me that losing 100 pounds won't cure. That's the same one that phoo-phooed at me when I was having female problems. I finally went to a specialist and found I had a 6 inch (15 cm) fibroid. You might ask why do I keep going back to this doctor - well, she's conveniently local, otherwise I'd have to drive 20 to 30 miles to see another, which I have to do when I've had enough blowing off. Living in "the sticks" sometimes has its drawbacks. I've found most body problems go away by themselves; it's the persistent ones for which I seek a consultation.

I weigh myself on the first Saturday of each month - the last two months I've lost a whopping half pound each month. I don't hold out much hope for June 4th, my upper abdomen swells up after eating no matter what I eat or drink with moderate discomfort. In the morning, my epigastric area (that's the upper center, right where the rib cage arches up) is as hard as a rock, I wouldn't be surprised that I've put on few pounds this month. I called a gastroenterologist, but no appointments available until mid-July, so I took that. I'll either be better or dead by then, though.


----------



## exwisehe (May 26, 2016)

Its not easy - adjusting to cpap.  50% of those with sleep apnea can't adjust.  I was one of those. After about 5 years, I got a new machine, then still couldn't adjust- so I gave it up.  I finally went to a dentist who was trained in oral appliances, and he fitted me for a MAD. (mandibular advancement device) which keeps your jaw from collapsing backwards and cutting off the air supply.  (in my sleep test, I once went for 50 seconds without breathing). I have mixed apnea - partly obstructive and partly central (the brain doesn't get the message to breathe).  So how am I doing now.  Well, lately I've been using both - the machine and the appliance.

I have been sleeping very good and keeping my AHI number below 2 (below 5 is considered adequate).  It has made a big difference.

But I say all of that just to give a brief history of what sleep deprivation can do.  Everyone is different. Sleep may not be your biggest problem.  But I would have another test if I were you.  (I've had three and 2 at-home tests).  

You sound like a great lady with  many good years ahead and I hate to see the future be diminished by something that can be fixed. Great strides have been made in this field and there are now 98% effective methods to keep one in good slumber habits.


----------



## Cookie (May 26, 2016)

I hope you've had a complete physical recently Deb, which might show some health issues you might have.  Its a good idea to do this regularly anyways just to make sure, bloodwork, heart rates, etc.  I'm overdue for mine and should get it done soon.


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2016)

I was to my cardiologist (I have one, not because I have cardiac issues, but because it runs in both sides of my family, especially the maternal side) last November. EKG and blood work all normal.


----------



## Guitarist (May 26, 2016)

I hope you will be able to keep that appointment, and a better doctor.  I know how hard it can be to get to ANY doctor. I have to find transportation, then save up enough money, and even then each test they want to run costs more.  I literally don't have enough money to pay for that stuff. And the stress of the money needed, and finding a decent ride, just exacerbates it all.  
I go to a walk-in primary care clinic near where I live.  No appointments necessary, and prices are not too high, and the doctors are really good.  I like knowing I can go anytime between 9-9 during the week, and pretty much those same hours on weekends (a little shorter hours on weekends but still open). Maybe there is one near you? Mine does appointments as well as walk-ins.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 26, 2016)

I get tired when my sinuses act up and can't breath right. Breathing correctly is critical to conditioning and/or buring calories because the burn like a lot of other stuff best in the presence of heat and oxygen. Also watch water intake. In many areas of the country the transition time from cold to hot weather is tricky sometimes fooling the body into thinking it's hydrated when it isn't.

I'd look for a senior aerobics or strength class. If your doctor think there's not much to see tell them you want to workout and see what the reaction is.


----------



## ossian (May 26, 2016)

I think we are lucky here compared to the States. We dont pay anything for the doc to examine us and any medicines needed are prescribed for free in Scotland.

However, I would have thought that a decent doc would have been wary of any sudden decline in health or fitness regardless of age. Maybe a new doc is needed now.


----------



## tnthomas (May 26, 2016)

debodun,  
Get a doctor that respects you, and is willing to extend you some understanding and expertise.  Traveling to a good doctor is much more in your self interest than "putting up" with a local doctor because of 'convenience'.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 26, 2016)

Definitely find another doctor. I've always been athletic and suddenly climbing steps almost made me black out when I reached the top. I later found out it was serious anemia. Especially as we get older we need a doctor who doesn't attribute our concerns to us just falling apart.


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2016)

I'm getting worse by the day. After sleeping about 10 hours, I got up to get ready to go to church and almost fell asleep at the wheel driving there. Absolutely no ambition or interest in anything. Turning over in bed is getting to be a chore - feel drained just typing this. Called doctor last week, but first appt. is in the middle of July. Not an emergency (I consider these severe bleeding, cardiac arrest - you know, life threatening problems) or I'd go to an ER. Even if I did, they probably would just refer me back to my doctor.


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2016)

Go to the emergency room! You need a blood test and an evaluation. Please go today, Deb better safe than sorry.


----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2016)

Go to the ER Deb.  Don't risk waiting. 

My sister had to go to the ER a couple weeks ago for a similar thing, which had been coming on for a while.  Turned out she was having a worsening anaphylactic reaction to something in her environment which was causing her to not get enough oxygen and get hypoxic.  She is very heavy and she wasn't getting enough oxygen to run her body. They were able to give her something in the ambulance which helped.  They did tests at the hospital and though they haven't determined what was causing the allergic reaction, she now has medicine to stop it if it starts.  Her heart and lungs tested fine but she barely had the energy to function.


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2016)

I might as well stayed home for all I learned form urgent care practitioner. He said I have symptoms of several conditions (gallstones, ulcers, hypothyroidism), but nothing that points definitively at anything particular (no elevated bilirubin as in gallstones, not anemic as I would if I had an ulcer, and no abnormal thyroid levels as I would if I had a thyroid problem). Sent away with admonition to see my primary care doctor! This is the fourth time I've been fobbed off by this place!


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)

ossian said:


> I think we are lucky here compared to the States. We dont pay anything for the doc to examine us and any medicines needed are prescribed for free in Scotland.
> 
> However, I would have thought that a decent doc would have been wary of any sudden decline in health or fitness regardless of age. Maybe a new doc is needed now.




The problem for many Americans is that we can't afford to see a doctor regularly so the doctor wouldn't be aware of any sudden declines in the health of patients he doesn't know.  Even if you have to see a doctor periodically to get refills on prescriptions, he isn't going to do lab work if you can't afford to pay for the tests.  Every different panel on blood work, for example, adds to the cost, and it STARTS over $100.  

I cannot imagine how it would help a person's stress levels to know you don't have to pay to see the doctor or for any tests. I would think just the lack of that stress would make a person healthier.  When you have to decide between seeing a doctor, and buying food, most people choose to buy food.


----------

